
BlockHashLoc: Recover files using lists of blocks hashes, regardless of the FS - Mark0Sky
https://github.com/MarcoPon/BlockHashLoc
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Mark0Sky
Didn't know it all! Thanks for pointing it out.

